# weekend Muskie



## Honkerhornet (Sep 13, 2006)

51inches, caught just before dark on a green and yellow cow girl!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice,congrats!


----------



## Jake Regan (Sep 11, 2010)

wow really nice ski


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

nice kerry, Im VERY jealous


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice fish...

I'm guessing Brian Lucky13 has caught that exact same fish mulitple times... :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

WOW! Great fish. Good colors and nice proportion.

Get the measurements, get a loan and get a replica made, LOL!


----------



## Honkerhornet (Sep 13, 2006)

It's a personal best for me, 5 minutes into the fight it jumped literally 4 feet out of the air. To make this even more interesting our net blew out of the boat on the ride to the spot and sunk before we could get back to it, so we had to land this fish with no net.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

What a beast! Congrats! :beer:


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

That fish doesn't look familier bigblack. The spot does however. We did get a fish on Saturday that I've caught around 10 or 12 times. That fish must love gettting his picture taken!!!


----------

